# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Детские сценарии, игровые блоки и песни от Аллы Евтодьевой >  Диски весенних песен, к 8 марта

## aichka

*Дорогие коллеги!*
*
Предлагаю вашему вниманию 6 моих весенних авторских диска:
-"Малышам - весной и летом"
- "Весенние сюрпризы"
-" Песни для самых-самых"
-"Весна идет"
-"Подарок маме"
-"Капелька солнышка"*
*
В комплект дисков входят плюсы, минусы, ноты.

Вы можете познакомиться с содержанием дисков и прослушать их краткий обзор.*
*Диски высылаются в день оплаты ссылками на вашу электронную почту или в личку.
*

*Краткое прослушивание диска*

*
Краткое прослушивание диска*

 
*
КРАТКОЕ ПРОСЛУШИВАНИЕ ДИСКА*

  

*КРАТКОЕ ПРОСЛУШИВАНИЕ ДИСКА*

 

*
КРАТКОЕ ПРОСЛУШИВАНИЕ ДИСКА*



 


*
КРАТКОЕ ПРОСЛУШИВАНИЕ ДИСКА*
*
Запрещено к распространению в Интернете. 
Все авторские права защищены.*

*Стоимость комплекта каждого диска- 1500 рублей.
*
*Оплату можно производить:*
*- через пополнение карты тинькофф, номер: 5536  9137 9197 8550*

*-через карту сбербанка, номер: 4276 1609 8060 0903

- через смс на номер 900, телефон: 961 125 9581*


*После сообщения об оплате на адрес:* aichka@yandex.ru
*с указанием ВРЕМЕНИ ОПЛАТЫ и ИМЕНИ ОТПРАВИТЕЛЯ - чтобы не спутать ваш перевод с другим -* , *ссылка на выбранный вами материал будет в тот же день отправлена вам на ваш электронный адрес.*

----------


## zubrilova

Ура!!! Я дождалась!!!

----------


## aichka

Милые девочки! Отвечаю на вопросы в личку!

Я понимаю, что в 20 песнях можно заблудиться...

Песенки - инсценировки *"Как зверята потерялись" и "Цыплёнок - дирижёр"* - со всеми мяуканьями, гавканьями, кряканьем и цыплячьим писком! :Yahoo: 
В аранжировке чудесные звуковые эффекты! Так что это - весёлые песни- инсценировки!

В песне *"Как зверята потерялись"* - теряются котята и утята... но в минусовке вы можете петь -хоть цыплят, хоть козлят - как кому удобно по содержанию утренника!

Теперь - о песне* "Я уже большая"* - она кадрильного, весёлого характера. В ней 5 куплетов... и если одной девочке-солистке ср- ст гр это сложновато, то я вижу этот номер так: 5 девочек, да ещё невысокого ростика, споют - как они заботятся о маме и какие они уже большие :Tender: ... я думаю, что это будет очень умилительно смотреться! :Ok: 

Также и песня *"Помощник"* - я её вижу, как продолжение темы песни "Мы сами с усами" - её могут исполнять несколько мальчиков... будет здорово!

*"Танец с шариками" и "Танец с цветочками" -* для малышей или средних детей.
*
"Вальс цветов"* - для старших и подготовительных, где они поздравляют и мам, и бабушек, и воспитателей.

Песня *"Весеннее настроение"* - можно использовать как весёлый танец или песню на конкурс, кстати, ко всем песням сборников есть чистые минусы- БЕЗ мелодий, если кто-то захочет использовать их на выступлениях...

Песни *"Мамочку люблю" и "Песня о лучшем человеке"* - можно петь детям, а можно с родителями - мамой и папой..

*"Молодая бабушка"* - для ст-под гр, а *"Песня для бабушки"* - для мл - средней.

*"Парный танец"* - это парный танец для мл- ср группы, которая помогает не только танцевать, но ещё и, прислушиваясь к словам, учиться бегать парами по кругу, соблюдая расстояние между парами.

*"Непослушные воробьишки"* - музыкальная игра - это новая фонограмма, не та, что делал Виталик ( спасибо ему за неё огромное!),но в сборнике нужно было делать фонограммы одного стиля.
*
"Детская дружба"* - песня для 2 солистов: мальчика и девочки, песня о первой детской привязанности в детском саду.

А уж весенних песен - весёлых и лирических о ВЕСНЕ и о МАМОЧКЕ - сами видите- сколько в этих 2 -х сборниках!

Вроде ответила на все вопросы... если возникнут - пишите, отвечу с удовольствием!

----------


## Холия

Алла! Мне, как новичку, что значит стоимость альбома, плюсов и минусов. Что входит в альбом? Или плюсы и минусы отдельно надо покупать?

----------


## aichka

> Алла! Мне, как новичку, что значит стоимость альбома, плюсов и минусов. Что входит в альбом? Или плюсы и минусы отдельно надо покупать?


Лилия! Здравствуйте! Очень рада новичкам! Добро пожаловать!
Отвечаю: *стоимость альбома - это плюсы, минусы и ноты!* То есть, всё, что нужно: плюсы-чтобы знать -как должна звучать песня и минус-караоке- чтобы её исполнить самостоятельно, а ноты- чтобы разучить песню сначала под фортепиано.

А цена отдельно - за минусы и плюсы указывается для того,то кто хочет приобрести ТОЛЬКО плюсы или ТОЛЬКО минусы с нотами.

Надеюсь, что ответила понятно? С уважением Алла.

----------


## Лариса Левченко

*Вот,  наконец, и пришёл тот момент, когда мы начинаем знакомиться  с новыми  весенними песнями  Аллочки Анатольевны. 
Я с замиранием сердца открываю новый диск «Весна идёт» и включаю первую песню:

«Весна пришла»  Первое впечатление:  легкая, весёлая, в удобной тесситуре, с приятными  проигрышами между куплетами. Тут же примериваю её на своих детей. Очень хороша для средней группы, дети  справятся без проблем, совершенно не сложная. 

«Танец с шариками»  Название песни говорит само за себя. Малыши танцуют с шариками, бегают, кружатся, качают шариками, а в конце могу подбежать  и подарить шарик мамочке.  Весёлый весенний танец для малышей!!!

«Молодая бабушка» - эта песенка про меня!!!!  Эту песню можно дать солисту - мальчику или девочке, а все дети могут подпевать в припеве.  Очень приятная песенка. Дети с удовольствием её будут петь!

«Непослушные воробышки» - весёлая песенка-игра. У меня дети её пели и играли в прошлом году. Мы использовали фонограмму Виталика.  Детям эта игра страшно нравилась. 

«Весеннее настроение».  Да только из-за одной этой песни можно приобрести весь диск!!!!   Это такие весенние джазовые напевы, что вам сказать!!!  У меня старшенькая группа, не подготовишки. Но я не удержусь, обязательно дам своим, так хочется спеть эту песенку!!!

«Подарок маме» и «Мамочку люблю» - песенки о маме, как раз к празднику 8-го Марта.  Приятные нежные весенние песенки. 

«Как зверята потерялись» Очень интересно можно эту песенку инсценировать!!! Там будет мама – утка и мама – кошка. А всех детей поделить на котят и на утят.   Каждая группа  танцует под свой куплет.   А потом мамы находят своих непослушных детей и все дети цепочкой уходят каждый за своей мамой. 

«Детская дружба»  Потрясающая песня!!!  Я такие песни обожаю! Это дуэт мальчика и девочки!!!  Каждый поёт друг другу свой куплет. Можно сделать  к Дуэту  подтанцовку с другими детьми!  Будет смотреться весело и с изюминкой!

«Я уже большая»  - песенка для девочки солистки. Я в таких песнях всегда использую тоже подтанцовку. Девочка поёт, а другие девочки исполняют несложные движения в подтанцовке. 

Вот и закончился диск «Весна идёт» Очень приятное впечатление!!!!!


Открываем второй диск «Подарок маме». Что нам Аллочка приготовила в этом диске???
Десять весенних песен!!!

Здесь и песни о мамочке и о бабушке - «Весенняя», «Мы хотим поговорить о мамах», «Песня для бабушки». Песни нежные, весёлые, задорные. 

Слушаю «Вальс цветов» и  представляю,  как  дети с цветами танцуют этот нежный приятный вальс!!!!. Аллочкин голос звучит завораживающе!!!  Танец для старших детей!!

«Помощник» - песня прекрасная для инсценировки!!!!   Можно привлечь мальчиков для стирки!  А в конце они поднимают и ого, внимание - показывают  с дырками маечки!!

«Цыплёнок дирижёр» - моя любимая песня!!!  Я её очень люблю. Здесь огромное поле для фантазии при инсценировке, а  сколько персонажей!: цыплёнок,  котик, мышонок, утёнок, поросёнок и петух.

«Парный танец» - весёлый танец для малышей. Нам этих малышовых танцев всегда не хватает. Очень приятный танец как раз для маминого праздника!!!

"Танец с цветами" для малышей весёлый танец.  Очень удобный танец. Дети слушают и выполняют движения. То, что нам нужно для таких малышей!!!!

Все песни просто охватить  не смогу  в одном сообщении.  Но могу сказать со всей ответственностью:  прекрасные, легкие,  удобные для  детей  весенние песенки!!!  

Браво, Аллочка!!!  Ты опять оправдала все наши надежды и ожидания!!!!*

----------


## Vitolda

Никогда не надоест мне говорить о своей любви к Аллочкиным песням! Появляется новый альбом - и я снова и снова слушаю только в него входящие песни. А сейчас - сразу два сборника, целых двадцать песен!!! Дышать от удовольствия забываю!!! Каждую из этих - таких разных, совершенно не похожих друг на друга ни по содержанию, ни по характеру и жанру - песен я готова назвать любимой. И, конечно же, совершенно невозможно выбрать среди них лучшую!

Но в каждом Аллином альбоме есть такие песни, к которым отношение у меня совсем особое. Мне хочется и относиться к ним, как к хрустальной вазе, сдувать пылинки, не дышать и непрестанно любоваться... А еще удивляться - как могло такое чудо в голову человеку прийти!!!  Страшно неосторожным, грубым прикосновением что-то испортить, чистоту необыкновенную нарушить... И в то же время, именно к этим песням и хочется причастной быть, ведь так созвучны они моим мыслям и чувствам. 

Сегодня это - "Весенняя", из сборника "Подарок маме". Услышала ее - и сердце сжалось от того тепла и любви, которыми песня наполнена. Она о весне, о маме, о любви к ней и нежности. Очень ласковая и теплая. Солнечная песня!!! Не случайно, наверное, в каждом куплете - о солнце. Ему ладошки протягивают первые цветы, мама - нежная, как лучик солнца. И пожелание маме: "Только солнышка в судьбе!"

Эта песня обязательно зазвучит в моем детском саду! Еще не решила в каком варианте - хоровом, сольном, ансамблевом... Сначала - в авторском, Аллочкином. Но это будет чуть позже. Но будет!!! А чтобы впечатление от детского исполнения было еще сильнее, захотелось мне поддержать его (а пока минусовку песни) видеоклипом. В клипе нет ни одного взрослого лица. Не хотелось мне, чтобы песня с какой-то конкретной женщиной ассоциировалась. Пусть тепло, ласка, доброта, солнечность и любовь этой песни к каждой маме относится. И к моей тоже...

----------


## ВИОЛA

Ну, вот и я, наконец-то приобрела Это "ДРАГОЦЕННОЕ СОКРОВИЩЕ". Ждала..., не составляла репертуар к сценариям,и не зря... Мои ожидания оправдались! Зато с каким удовольствием, с каким азартом я буду сейчас работать с детками, в предвкушении получить отличный результат на празднике и доставить радость и удовольствие мамочкам и бабушкам!
А теперь поделюсь своими первыми минутными впечатлениями от прослушивания новых альбомов.
Альбом «Подарок маме»
«Весенняя песенка» – слушала и, действительно, почувствовала приход Весны. Такое весеннее-вдохновенное настроение пришло! Легкая, прозрачная музыка, красивая мелодия. 
«Песня для бабушку» -  Как услышала первые звуки вступления -  сразу решила  обязательно возьму со среднячками своими. Такая миленькая песенка!!!
"Помощник" – А эту песенку слушала и улыбалась во весь рот! И сразу сложилась картинка перед глазами. Как ее можно проинсценировать!
"Мы хотим поговорить о мамах" – А эта песня напомнила мне старую песню «Молодая бабушка» ( я ее так любила – тоже в современном темпе).
 Можно ее и спеть и «себя показать» - потанцевать.
«Танец с цветочками» -  Первые звуки…. И сразу в голове: «Беру! Обязательно беру!» с малышками. Такая нежная музыка, в удобном темпе для деток. 
А слова какие хорошие!!!!
«Цыпленок дирижер» – Ну….это просто чудо- песенка!!! До чего хороша!!!
А «Парный танец» для малышек!!!  Под такой приятный голосок и танцевать будет приятно деткам. Легкая, задорная музыка и несложные движения
 ( обязательно возьмем!)
 Альбом   «ВЕСНА пришла» 
«Молодая бабушка» - Слушая эту песню, наревелась   «от души»( как говорят)!!! Песня пронзила самое сердце!!!! Ведь я теперь сама - МОЛОДАЯ БАБУШКА!  ( всего 6 месяцев). И «Бабушкой» себя совсем не ощущаю. Только внучку я вижу лишь по скайпу, и ни разу еще не держала на ручках. (Дети живут за границей, далеко. Увижусь с ними только летом). Так что- теперь вы поймете все мои чувства. Все, о чем поется в этой песне – у меня еще впереди! Песенка - ЧУДЕСЕНКА!!!
«Весна пришла» –  Люблю веселенькие, легкие, подвижные песенки. Так их мало для младшего возраста.  И , вроде, поется о том же, как  и во всех весенних песнях, но нет. О том же, да не так! Не с таким настроением! Слушаешь и сразу перед глазами встает картинка весны ! Мои детки обязательно полюбят эту песенку!
«Подарок маме»-   Пока слушала «Непослушных воробышек» вроде успокоилась, улыбнулась, представила своих  малышей- как они будут играть под нее, как им будет весело и интересно….
 А тут!!!  Опять слезы на глазах!!! Эмоции переполняют, слов не хватает!!!!! 
Низкий поклон, Вам, Алла Анатольевна за эти пережитые чувства!!!!!
Обращаюсь ко всем - ДОРОЖИТЕ каждым мгновением, пережитым с вашими детьми!!! НЕ ВАЖНО -  маленькие это дети или большие!( когда их нет  долго рядом –так тяжело, терзаешь себя за мысли – «А почему не наслаждалась  мгновениями, когда они были совсем рядом!»)
«Весеннее настроение» - Какое оптимистичное настроение в этой песне! Современный ритм. Алла Анатольевна, вы открылись мне с другой стороны!!! Даже не ожидала  -  такое услышать! Очень понравилась песенка!
«Мамочку люблю» - Какая нежная, ласковая песенка! Да…, найдется у меня такая «парочка» - мамочка и ребенок для этого дуэта.
«Как зверята потерялись»  - Это настоящая находка для меня!  Это танец - инсценировка для не поющих, закомплексованных деток! ( ведь у всех есть такие дети, которые - или слова плохо запоминают, или петь стесняются, и в сценках сыграть не могут.).  А здесь  в «Маленьком коллективе зверей» они могут  в полной мере показать себя!  В движениях таким детям легче расслабиться! (это мое мнение)
«Я уже большая» -  Еще одна хорошенькая, миленькая песенка о любви к мамочке! Можно взять ее для исполнения ансамблем! Какие добрые слова в этой песенке! И не сложная - для исполнения!
«Танец с шариками» - Какой чудный танец с шариками для самых малышек! А голосок  какой!!!! Полный любви к мамочке! Так не хватало в моей копилочке танца с шариками для малышей! Уже со  многими атрибутами перетанцевали, а с шариками что то подходящего не было (для моей души)!  Какой будет яркий, красочный танец!
«Детская дружба» - Слушала и улыбалась! Отличная песенка для солиста! А какие слова в песне!!! Прямо перед глазами встали все переживания мальчишки! 
Алла Анатольевна!  Вы настоящий поэт-песенник!!!    Благодарю Вас  за Ваше  творчество!

----------


## Тиса

_  Весенние песни..._ Само это словосочетание пробуждает в душах людей трепет, волнение, мечты и желания! 
       А уж если весенние песни Аллочки Анатольевны способны пробудить в душах таких искушенных музыкальными впечатлениями людей, как уважаемые посетители этой темы, ТАКИЕ ОТКЛИКИ... 
      Что же это за песенки такие, которые трогают нас за самые тонкие струнки души, вызывают такой эмоциональный всплеск!?
      Такие песенки не напишешь по заказу, к дате, вдруг. Это прожитые впечатления, прочувствованные порывы, накопленная радость и желание делиться с миром. 
Одним словом,_ это талант, дарованная Свыше способность рассказать о главном в жизни_ простым и понятным каждому языком. Языком, который не оставляет равнодушным ни взрослых, ни детей. Это язык МУЗЫКИ!

 Созвучие... это то, чем мы отличаем "моё" - "не моё". Мне нравятся эти песенки, потому что они СОЗВУЧНЫ с моим мироощущением, моим настроением, моими желаниями. Тексты в песенках доступны. понятны, приятны детям. То, что не поняли, легко объяснить, и есть желание объяснять. Слова о вечном - любви к маме, бабушке, близким людям, природе...
А уж музыка! Почему она так нравится, легко запоминается детьми? Да это же очень просто! Идет из души потому что.
И современная, здесь и синкопы, и пунктирный ритм, и секвенции, и по строению не сложная для исполнения - сложение, дробление, суммирование (как по "анализу" муз. произв. проходили) всё к месту, ко двору.Песню о бабушке, Парный танец, Песню о лучшем человеке, Мама-воспитатель, Молодая бабушка"и ещё много, много песен поют мои дети с большим желанием и удовольствием!
Вроде всё понятно, а вот пойди же сочини! Нет, не каждому дан этот дар…

Спасибо Вам, Алла Анатольевна, большое спасибо!

Как хорошо, что что я теперь тоже "живу на in-ku" вместе с Вами и с Вашими друзьями, которые, возможно, и моими когда-нибудь станут!

----------


## nafan

Спасибо за выставленный клип. Послушав музыку - влюбилась. Она такая легкая и... добрая. Уже бегу приобретать

----------


## натела

Чудесный клип, и музыка приятная.Спасибо!

----------


## Маргошик68

Аллочка, вот и я попала, как говорят с корабля и на бал! Опять окунулась в такую красоту и, конечно же планирую использовать песенки на своём "Весеннем калейдоскопе" в вокальной студии, ну и, конечно же в садике на утренниках. Огромное спасибо, уже вечером побегу отправлять заказ :Smile3:  :Tender:

----------


## Маргошик68

*Vitolda*, Клип очень понравился, спасибо, трогательно, солнечно, очень подходит к музыке! :Smile3:

----------


## людмила-45

спасибо за чудо-песенки!!!  Мои дети их поют везде, и дома, и в гостях, и на улице. Родителя меня благодарят, а благодарить надо вас. За талан и ваше творчество.жду новых песен

----------


## Vitolda

СКОЛЬКО раз будут звучать Аллины песни в моем детском саду в эти мартовские дни!!! И хором, и сольно, и в ансамбле, и дуэтом с папой, и в авторском исполнении - в танцах. 
Сама снова и снова слушаю и пою, и делала бы это снова и снова, все с большим удовольствием! 
И дети мои ОЧЕНЬ любят и петь Аллочкины песни, и танцевать под них, и инсценировать, а еще мои клипы к этим песням смотреть. Вот "Зверята потерялись", например:

----------


## ljydmila

Прекрасная весенняя мелодия! Прямо за душу берет. Спасибо большое!

----------


## aichka

*Дорогие коллеги!
Предлагаю вам мой новый, третий диск ВЕСЕННИХ ПЕСЕН*

*"КАПЕЛЬКА СОЛНЫШКА"*
* ( плюсы и минусы), НОТЫ ПРИЛАГАЮТСЯ.*

*Песни - весёлые и лирические, рассчитанные на все возрастные группы,  могут быть использованы как в детских садах, так и в эстрадно- вокальных студиях.

В состав сборников входят песни хоровые, общего звучания, а также репертуар для ансамблей, дуэтов и солистов.

Содержание песен позволяет не только петь, но и создавать весёлые инсценировки и танцевальные номера.*

*/ посвящается моей маме/
*



*
Краткое прослушивание диска* :Whistle2: 

*Стоимость электронного варианта  диска - 1000 рублей*
*
Оплату можно производить:
- через пополнение карты Visa СБ, номер: 4276 8220 1186 1800

Через БАНКОМАТ по такому пути: вставляете свою карточку, выбираете в меню- "Платежи и переводы" а потом - "Перевод средств". Откроется окно, чтобы написать номер карточки, на которую вам нужно перевести деньги, пишите сумму и переводите деньги.

Или в  любом Сбербанке России вам нужно подключить бесплатную услугу «Сбербанк он- лайн» - и вы сможете мгновенно со своего компьютера перечислять деньги с  карточки – на карточку – это очень удобно и быстро.

После сообщения об оплате в личку или на адрес: aichka@yandex.ru,
с указанием времени оплаты и последних 4-х цифр карточки - чтобы не спутать ваш перевод с другим - , ссылка на выбранный вами материал будет немедленно отправлена вам на ваш электронный адрес или в личное сообщение.*

----------

mochalova19 (24.01.2016)

----------


## ttanya

_Алла Анатольевна! Прослушала краткий обзор песен с диска "Капелька солнышка" - я в восторге!
"Весна"- вступление звучит  таинственно, завораживающе и вдруг такая лёгкая, сверкающая и озорная - вот и выход или танец для старших на весенний праздник;
"Лирическая",  "Пожелание маме", "Букет", "Родная мама",  "Мамочка любимая",  - сколько нежности, любви, тепла в каждой из этих песен;
"Бабулечка" - просто чудо, а не песенка. Весёлая, задорная!  Хороша также, как и "Молодая бабушка", которую мои дети  просто обожают, да ещё и с демонстрацией  клипа к ней- Слушала "Бабулечку" и улыбка счастья не сходила с моего лица, ведь 17 декабря у меня появилась на свет ещё одна внученька!
"Танец солнечных зайчиков и капелек"- танец для малышек получится просто чудесный: мальчики солнечные зайчики, а девочки -капельки;
  "Карусель", "Капелька солнышка", "Полька цветов", "Танец лучиков" - и для малышей и для старших
 Каждая песня завораживает своей мелодией, текстом!
 Браво композитору и автору слов - Вам, Аллочка Анатольевна!!!
 А какой нежный голосок Юлечки Бондарь!
 Замечательная, профессиональная аранжировка Александра Комарова!
Спасибо Вам за такой солнечный весенний подарок в эти зимние рождественские деньки!!!
Спасибо Вашему творческому союзу!!!
От всей души поздравляю с выходом третьего весеннего  диска!!!
 Ваш творческий союз поздравляю_

----------


## Ярик

Спасибо за ваши прекрасные песни и за ваше творчество!

----------


## Лорис

> "КАПЕЛЬКА СОЛНЫШКА"


УВАЖАЕМАЯ АЛЛА АНАТОЛЬЕВНА! СЛУШАЮ ЦЕЛЫЙ ВЕЧЕР ВАШИ ПЕСЕНКИ! ЧУДО, А НЕ ПЕСЕНКИ!!!
"Бабулечка", "Мамочка  любимая" не напоюсь. Хочется к ДЕТКАМ с Вашими песенками!
ДАЙ БОГ ВАМ ЗДОРОВЬЯ!!!!!!!!!!

"Родная мама" ....... Реву...... Мамы у меня нет.......

----------


## Vik.toria

Zdravstvujte Alla! Mne ochen ponravilis vashi pesni!
Ja xotela by uznat, kak mozshno priobresti vashi diski?
Ja xotela by kupit "Kapelki solnyshka". 
Delo v tom, chto ja zshivu v Germanii.
Zaranee spasibo

----------


## aichka

> Zdravstvujte Alla! Mne ochen ponravilis vashi pesni!
> Ja xotela by uznat, kak mozshno priobresti vashi diski?
> Ja xotela by kupit "Kapelki solnyshka".
> Delo v tom, chto ja zshivu v Germanii.
> Zaranee spasibo


Cпасибо вам большое! Мне очень и очень приятно! Можно оплатить через Western Union  или обратиться с вопросом об оплате к админу форума - Марине Зайкиной, она  тоже живет в Германии и поможет вам!

----------


## Марина Сухарева

Аллочка Анатольевна! Какие чудесные, нежные и очень трогательные песни в альбоме "Капельки солнышка"!!! Каждая песня вызывает бурю эмоций!!! Спасибо Вам за такие искренние и с любовью написанные песни! Слова огромной благодарности Александру Комарову и Юлии Бондарь!!! Творческого Вам вдохновения и новых ярких проектов!!

----------


## нолень

Какой прекрасный, весенний клип, а музыка супер, одновременно и нежная и задорная, живая, клип получился легкий, яркий

----------


## aichka

*"Лирическая песня"** из весеннего диска** "Капелька солнышка"*

*Клип к песне Ирочки Бариновой
* :Ok:

----------

mochalova19 (24.01.2016), Vitolda (08.01.2016), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (03.01.2016), Марина Сухарева (03.01.2016)

----------


## aichka

*"Карусель" из диска "Капелька солнышка"*

*Клип к песне - замечательной Ирочки Бариновой* :Ok:

----------

mochalova19 (24.01.2016), Vitolda (08.01.2016), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (03.01.2016), Марина Сухарева (03.01.2016)

----------


## Лебедева Анастасия

Алла Анатольевна!!! Наконец - то я добралась до весенних альбомов. Восхищаюсь вашим талантом. Все песни очень красивые и интересные. Слушаются и поются очень легко и с хорошим настроением. У нас дети, как только начинает звучать фонограмма, сразу же начинают подбадриваться, а во время пения с улыбкой переглядываются друг на друга. Думаю, что с весенними песнями будет тот же эффект. Ваш талант вызывает у меня восторг и восхищение!!! Огромная вам благодарность за ваш талант и за то, что вы у нас есть!!!

----------

aichka (08.01.2016), Vitolda (08.01.2016)

----------


## aichka

*"Молодая бабушка" из диска "Весна идёт"*

*Клип к песне- Галины Цвыровой*

----------

astashkina (10.01.2016), mochalova19 (24.01.2016), Vitolda (08.01.2016)

----------


## aichka

*"Мама- воспитатель" из диска "Подарок маме"*

В песне идет речь о 3-х мамах: двух воспитателях и нянечке.. но по уважительным причинам одного воспитателя не было на утреннике...

----------

astashkina (10.01.2016), mochalova19 (24.01.2016), Vitolda (08.01.2016)

----------


## aichka

*"Пожелание маме" из диска "Капелька солнышка"*

*Клип к песне- Ирочки Бариновой*

----------

mochalova19 (24.01.2016), Vitolda (08.01.2016), Дзюбкина (31.01.2016), Марина Сухарева (10.01.2016)

----------


## aichka

*"Детская дружба" из диска "Весна идёт"
*

*Клип к песне Ирочки Бариновой* :Tender:

----------

astashkina (10.01.2016), Irina delfin412 (27.01.2018), mochalova19 (24.01.2016), natavita74 (15.01.2016), Vitolda (13.01.2016), Марина Сухарева (10.01.2016)

----------


## aichka

*Танец "Весна" из диска "Капелька солнышка"*

*Клип к песне - чудесной Ирочки Бариновой* :Tender:

----------

astashkina (10.01.2016), Irina delfin412 (27.01.2018), mochalova19 (24.01.2016), Vitolda (13.01.2016), Марина Сухарева (10.01.2016)

----------


## aichka

*"Родная мама" из диска "Капелька солнышка"*
*
Клип к песне Ирочки Бариновой- огромное ей спасибо!*

----------

astashkina (10.01.2016), mochalova19 (24.01.2016), Vitolda (13.01.2016), Лорис (08.01.2016), Марина Сухарева (10.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Мои ребята еще продолжают петь Аллины зимние песни.. Целый день то в одной, то в другой группы раздаются полюбившиеся детям мелодии! А я вовсю размышляю о репертуаре новом... И, конечно же, о своих любимых песнях думаю, о тех, что в этой теме живут! Услышать их - лучший подарок для мам!!!

А еще вместе с ними ТАК здорово ВСТРЕЧАТЬ ВЕСНУ!!!
Практически обо всех весенних приметах вспомним, распевая радостную и задорную песню *"Весна пришла"* из диска *"Подарок маме"*!




Без *"Весенней"*, которая покорила меня лишь только первый раз прослушала диск *"Весна идет"*, и так и держит за сердце, я просто не могу представить свой праздник в подготовительной группе!!! Здесь тоже о приметах весны говорится, но совершенно иначе! Мягко, проникновенно и лирично! И очень тепло и светло! А все потому, что в песне весна с мамой сравнивается! Обе они полны красоты и любви! И песня - и о красоте, и о любви! И в этом году обязательно зазвучит она в моем саду!




Каждый раз во время исполнения малышами *"Танца с цветочками"* из диска *"Подарок маме"* в моем зале наступает тишина... Настолько трепетно звучит песня!!! У меня и от музыки, и от этой тишины прямо таки мурашки бегут, не останавливаясь! 




И обязательно в этом году зазвучит в моем звонкая, яркая, восторженная *"Весна"* из диска* "Капелька солнышка"*!!! Год назад мы ее просто слушали, и ТАК сияли от восторга детские глаза!!! Ребятам так и хотелось поучаствовать в этом чуде! А теперь не только клип свой к этой чудесной песне им покажу, но еще и видео, где танцуют Аллины ребята. А потом - и сами танцевать станем!




*
Спасибо за песни!!! С ними ТАК здорово встречать ВЕСНУ!!!*

----------

aichka (14.02.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

А с КАКИМ удовольствием мои ребята поют песни про зверят из Аллиных весенних дисков!!! Улыбки с лица не сходят, глазки так и сияют! И не замечают ребята, что не просто играют, а учатся! 

*"Зверята потерялись"* из диска *"Весна идет"* - одна из первых проб в инсценировании песни в средней группе. А еще и пение по подгруппам и с солистами. Трижды звучала эта песня в моем саду, а солистами - мамой Кошкой и мамой Уткой в разные годы были и взрослые, и девочки. Так эта песня помогает выразительность развивать - и в пении, и в мимике, и в движениях! И между делом знакомимся с мажором и минором.. Здесь это так понятно! Весело играют зверята - мажор звучит, а потерялись, или мамы плачут, найти своих детей не могут - минор.




А *"Цыпленок - дирижер"* из диска *"Подарок маме"* неизменным успехом пользуется у старших ребят! С ТАКИМ задором распевают!!! И каждый, даже самый стеснительный, обязательно хочет примерить на себя роль и цыпленка, и кота, и собаки, и курочки! Ну а те, кто партию "хора" исполняет - лицами, глазами равнодушными не остаются и с нетерпением ждут своих строчек, чтобы помочь рассказать эту веселую историю! Вот так между делом и солировать учимся, точно интонировать мелодию и понятия "соло", "хор", "ансамбль" становятся еще понятнее!




У меня у самой эти песни неизменно поднимают настроение и вызывают добрую улыбку! Снова и снова хочется слушать, петь, играть в песни с ребятами! Вот и сейчас, предчувствую первые встречи с песнями и детский восторг! 

*СПАСИБО за счастливые минуты!!!*

----------

aichka (14.02.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Просто замечательно, что в каждом весеннем диске Аллы есть песня для бабушек!!! Это значит, что в трех разных возрастных группах мы сможем к разным песням обратиться!

Подготовишки, конечно же, с огромным удовольствием исполнят *"Молодую бабушку"* из диска *"Весна идет"*!!! Я и со старшими ее пела однажды... тоже справились и восторгу детей и удовольствия бабушек не было предела!!! А когда через год произнесла фразу, что сейчас будем петь с ними песню про бабушку, услышала произнесенное с восторженным ожиданием: "Про молодую???" Так что хоть и не стали повторятся на концерте для любимых женшин, но на занятиях - снова пели! И теперь я эту песню все время "на закусочку" приберегаю, для самых старших своих ребят!

А пока дети растут - еще две замечательные песни поем! Кстати, и в них нет намека на бабушкину старость! Потому так нравятся они нашим современным молодым бабушкам!!!

*"Песня для бабушки"* из диска *"Подарок маме"* - это простыми словами о любви! Причем о любви, побуждающей к действию - помочь, обнять, подарить, поцеловать, спеть, пожелать, цветочек подарить, поздравить... Вот как много способов, которыми ребята свою любовь к бабушке показать могут!!! И об всем этом - в песне! Пока разучиваем - любовь в детских сердечках растет и обязательно не только на теплой окраске детских голосов скажется, но и на их отношениях к бабушке. А голосочки точно звучать будут очень тепло и нежно! Ведь музыка именно так окрашена!!!




А *"Бабулечка"* из диска *"Капелька солнышка"* - тоже о любви! О том, что даже в снежный день теплее, когда рядом бабулечка - самый лучший друг! С таким любованием поют ребята "моя ты красотулечка!", и так уверенно утверждают, что "бабушки нет лучше чем моя!". С каждой ноткой, с каждым словом все ярче горят любовью и лаской детские глазки!



*
СПАСИБО ЗА ПЕСНИ!!!*

----------

aichka (14.02.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Каждая песня, каждый танец исполненные для мамы в праздничный день - подарок для нее! А есть в дисках Аллы особые песни-подарки!

В диске *"Весна идет"* песня так и называется - *"Подарок маме"*. Дошколята ТАК любят свих мамочек, что готовы подарить им все на свете! И ручеек, чтобы он пел маме песенку, и первоцвет, потому что он такой же красивый, как мама... И облачко, и радугу, и зарю!!! И все-все готовы пообещать своей маме - слушаться, убирать игрушки, доедать кашу, во всем помогать и никогда не огорчать! И такая нежная мелодия помогает им о своих подарках, о своей любви рассказывать, что просто невозможно равнодушо слушать!!! Вот уже который год мои взволнованно серьезные ребята из средней группы именно этой песней дарят мамам весь мир!!!




А в диске *"Капелька солнышка"* - "подарочная" песня - *"Букет"*. Самые красивые цветы готовы подарить своим мамам ребята! "Потому что мамочку я люблю!" Нежно, ласково, трепетно звучит песня, и очень тепло и солнечно!



*
Спасибо за песни, которые помогают пробудить чувства и поделиться ими!!!*

----------

aichka (14.02.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Когда звучат лирические песни Аллы о маме из диска *"Капелька солнышка"* - СТОЛЬКО мурашек "выходят их послушать!". Кажется, что каждая клеточка тела, каждая капелька души наполняется огромной любовью! Детские души словно растут на глазах, но любовь все-таки не помещается в них и просится наружу - вместе с песней, а иногда и слезами..

*"Мамочка любимая"* - лирика для детей помладше.. Безоблачно солнечная и яркая, наполненная безоглядной любовью и обожанием!




Не приходится объяснять ребятам постарше, как должны быть окрашены интонации, когда поют они *"Лирическую"*. Музыка сама делится с ними мягкостью, нежностью и проникновенностью, и иначе петь просто не получается!




В *"Пожелании маме"* поется о любви и счастье! Каждое слово, каждая нотка ими пропитаны! Потому так тепло звучит песня, и так светятся детские глаза, когда ребята поют или даже просто слушают ее!




Песня-размышление *"Родная мама"*. Размышления детей о самом близком человеке, о том, как порадовать и сделать его счастливым. Песня звучит в миноре, но это не печаль.. Ответственность, серьезность, глубина чувств, мыслей и переживаний! Как многим взрослым детям они нужны!!!




Слушаю, пою вместе с ребятами.. Растут их души!!! Да я и сама словно чище становлюсь от этих песен! 
*СПАСИБО!!!*

----------

aichka (14.02.2016), Irina delfin412 (27.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Очень люблю *"Песню о лучшем человеке"* из диска *"Подарок маме"*. Не раз уже звучала она в моем детском саду. По-разному пели! И папа с сыном, и всю песню - ребята.. Мягко, нежно и проникновенно звучит песня во всех вариантах, и неизменно вызывает только добрые, светлые чувства и эмоции!




А песня *"Мы хотим поговорить о мамах"* из диска *"Подарок маме"* - очень яркая, энергичная, призывающая не только к любви созерцающей и словесной, но и активным действиям! Если не только в праздник помогать маме "Постирать, обед сварить. в магазинах все купить, на работе успевать, дом в порядке содержать, нас с тобой воспитать..." то, конечно-же, мамы - солнышки, станут светиться еще ярче!!!




Кстати, о солнышке! Оно непереставая светит во всех песнях весенних дисков!!! Вот в *"Весеннем настроении"* из диска *"Весна идет"* СОЛНЦЕ - дирижер и весеннего хора ручьев, и птичьих голосов, которые поют свою яркую песню!!!




Даже если не упоминается, светит солнышко в каждой песне о весне и о маме!!!

А сколько его в диске* "Капелька солнышка"*!!! Лучик солнца будит цветы для букета любимой маме, а потом и ее саму в песне *"Букет"*, ловят солнышка лучи и тянутся к нему цветы в *"Польке цветов"*, солнечные лучики танцуют и одни и вместе с капельками... А в песне *"Капелька солнышка"*, которая дала название диску, эта яркая капелька - символ тепла и доброты. Послушаешь песню - и согреешься, а еще - неприменно захочешь других согреть!

И песня *"Карусель"* - тоже пронизана солнечным светом!!! Солнышко протянуло свои лучи - и пригласило покататься на карусели, которая и сама на солнышко похожа! Эта песня всесезонная.. Ведь правда же, в погожий солнечный денек в любое время года можно на карусели прокатиться! Звучит песня тепло, светло, легко и радостно, словно кроме слов и нот в ней и правда солнечные лучи есть!!!




*Спасибо за песни!!! 
Только СОЛНЫШКА в судьбе!!!*

----------

aichka (14.02.2016)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка! Огромное тебе спасибо- просто невероятная благодарность - за воплощение моих песен в образы, в создание мини-фильмов на  мои песни!

Твои фильмы необыкновенно хороши, глубоки, нежны, образы так точно следуют за содержанием и настроением каждой строчки!

Это практически- видео-караоке  :Aga:  - по последовательному подбору твоих картин можно воссоздать текст песен, их сущность и характер!

Спасибо тебе за твоё уникальное мастерство, изумительный вкус и любовь к музыке!

Ты- мастер и потрясающе тонкая душа!
СПАСИБО!!!

[img]http://*********ru/8693120.jpg[/img]

----------

Vitolda (14.02.2016)

----------


## aichka

*Дорогие друзья!

Тема весенних песен, представленная ТРЕМЯ моими весенними дисками, которые можно послушать здесь:   http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...68#post4548868 
 расширяется

Предлагаю вашему вниманию мой новый, 4-ый весенний диск: 

«Песни для самых-самых»

Каждая тема включает в себя  по 2 песни  для разных возрастов -среднего и старшего возраста.*

*- поздравление мальчикам к 23 февраля 
- поздравление девочкам с 8 марта
- поздравление воспитателям
- признание в любви мамам
-благодарность бабушкам
 -песни о весне*

 

*
КРАТКОЕ ПРОСЛУШИВАНИЕ ДИСКА*

*
Запрещено к распространению в Интернете. 
Все авторские права защищены.*


*Стоимость электронного варианта  диска - 1000 рублей*

*
Оплату можно производить:

1.Если у вас есть карта и телефон подключен к мобильному банку, то оплатить очень легко прямо с телефона:

Набираете на номер 900 SMS: 
-слово ПЕРЕВОД ( большими буквами) 
-через пробел номер телефона без восьмерки: 9611259581, 
-снова пробел и СУММА, которую вы хотите перевести.
Оплата проходит мгновенно.

2.Через пополнение карты Visa Сбербанка России
 Номер карты: 4276 8220 1186 1800
В любом отделении Сбербанка России вам нужно подключить бесплатную услугу «Сбербанк он- лайн» - и вы сможете мгновенно со своего компьютера перечислять деньги с карты на карточку – это очень удобно и быстро.

3.Через БАНКОМАТ по такому пути: вставляете свою карточку, выбираете в меню- "Платежи и переводы" а потом - "Перевод средств". Откроется окно, чтобы написать номер карточки, на которую вам нужно перевести деньги, пишите сумму и переводите деньги.


После сообщения об оплате в личку или на адрес: aichka@yandex.ru,
с указанием ВРЕМЕНИ ОПЛАТЫ и ИМЕНИ ОТПРАВИТЕЛЯ- чтобы не спутать ваш перевод с другим - , ссылка на выбранный вами материал будет в тот же день отправлена вам на ваш электронный адрес или в личное сообщение.*

----------

EVGESKA (03.12.2016), lenik (18.12.2016), Vitolda (10.12.2016)

----------


## aichka

*Танцы из весенних дисков*
*http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137343*

----------


## aichka



----------


## aichka

*Песни из весенних дисков*

*Клипы к песням- Ирины Бариновой* :Tender:

----------


## aichka



----------


## aichka



----------

galy-a (28.01.2017), Irina delfin412 (27.01.2018)

----------


## aichka



----------


## aichka



----------


## aichka



----------


## Елена Эрнст

> *"Цветы и Ветерок" из диска "Капелька солнышка"* 
> 
> Этот номер в диске называется "Полька Цветов". Первоначально предполагалось, что это будет танцевальный номер - полечка, но на выпускной утренник эта цветочная сценка так хорошо вписалась в сценарий, что девочкам захотелось спеть свои партии.


Ах как хорошо! Очень-очень понравилось! Как хорошо ребятишки поют! ДорогОго стоит!!!



> 


Аллочка, что ни песня, то настоящий шедевр! Каждую песню хочется спеть! Спасибо большое!!!




> *Песни из весенних дисков*
> 
> *Клипы к песням- Ирины Бариновой*


Ирочка, за клипы - отдельное спасибо! Так органично смотрятся! Замечатально!!!

----------


## aichka



----------


## с.н.в.

Алла Анатольевна, спасибо Вам за Ваши диски. Сейчас прослушиваю "Песенки для самых-самых"-просто наслаждаюсь. Уже готовый материал и для 23 февраля, и для 8 марта. Спасибо! Очень нравятся моим детям Ваши распевки, поют с удовольствием.

----------


## aichka

*Девочки, кто оплатил диски и молчит, не  пишет ни в личку, ни по электронке!

Мне нужно знать ваши координаты- куда высылать заказ!

Напишите мне, пожалуйста,    aichka@yandex.ru    и я немедленно пришлю вам ссылку на диски!*

----------


## Vitolda

Впереди еще целый месяц холодной зимы.. Но каждый день в моем зале теплее и теплее от того, что звучат в нем самые-самые добрые и нежные слова, самые-самые искренние признания в любви, самые-самые задушевные мелодии из диска *"Песни для самых-самых"* 

Песня *"Бабушки"* сразу же понравилась ребятам! Подпевать припев начали уже слушая первый раз! А теперь поют сами, вкладывая в исполнение свои чувства. Разные чувства!!! Ласково, с нежностью и необыкновенной теплотой звучит куплет, а припев - задорно, с легким озорством. 

А КАК нравится песня воспитательнице, которая сама уже бабушка! Глаза светятся, с удовольствием поет вместе с детьми и приговаривает: "Какая хорошая песня!!! И все в ней - правда!!"

Так что свое *СПАСИБО* за песню я с удовольствием говорю и от себя, и от ребят и от воспитателей!!! И, абсолютно в этом уверена, после праздника снова скажу, уже от имени бабушек, которым дети песню посвятят!

----------

aichka (28.01.2017)

----------


## aichka

*Спасибо огромное, Ирочка!

Ты не устаешь меня удивлять и поражать своими сюрпризами!

Как всегда- всё изумительно, со вкусом, очень красиво!

Сколько доброты, тепла, любви и нежности в твоих фильмах!

Я тоже учу с ребятами эту песню, и уже представляю- насколько украсит твой клип этот номер на празднике!

В понедельник покажу ребятам, пусть порадуются, и вдохновятся ещё больше!

Благодарю тебя от всего сердца!*

----------

Vitolda (28.01.2017)

----------


## aichka

*
По -прежнему, разыскиваю Дмитрия Леонидовича, который никак не откликается на моё "ауканье"...

Ищу Александру Михайловну, оплатившую диск, и так и не написавшую - куда его отправить...

и Алёну Бабакишиеву, у которой, видимо, не работает электронка...

А также волнуюсь из-за молчания и отсутствия писем Ирины Витальевны и Татьяны Валерьевны..

Девочки и мальчики, срочно напишите мне по адресу: aichka@yandex.ru и я немедленно вышлю вам ваши заказы!*

----------


## Vitolda

А с каким огоньком в глазах, задорно и весело поют мои ребята *"По солнечной дорожке"*, что тоже из диска *"Песни для самых-самых"*!!!  Так и хочется вместе с ними побежать навстречу весне!!! Песня настолько близка и понятна ребята и по текстовому содержанию, и по мелодии, что сразу запелась так, как будто дети всегда ее знали!!! И в первый же день зазвучала не только в зале, но и в группе, во время свободной игры. А это - словно ребячий знак качества!

----------


## aichka

Ты ж моя умница! Какая прелесть! Сразу настроение весеннее появилось в 20-градусный мороз, так твой фильм передает настроение песни, чудесно!! :Yahoo: 

Мы тоже с ребятками уже бегаем "по солнечной дорожке", и дети пританцовывают, прихлопывают, качают головкой в ритме танца, завтра же покажу им этот чудесный фильм, пусть порадуются!

Спасибо!!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

В старшей и подготовительной группе сейчас я то девочек отдельно к себе в зал возьму, то мальчиков.. А тем, кто в это время в группе остается - интересно - и что это сейчас в зале делается??? Подготовишки  у меня на другом этаже живут.. А вот старшие - совсем рядышком.. Так и стараются подслушать! 
Сейчас уже  девочки посмелее петь стали, позвонче! И мальчишки открытие сделали:"А ведь они про нас поют!" И уже от этого факта ходят гордые и довольные!!! Представляю, с каким удовольствием слушать будут, когда девочки их, будущих бойцов, поздравят с праздником мужчин! В первый раз в жизни получат мальчишки в подарок ПЕСНЮ! Звонкую и радостную, бодрую и заводную! Ну как не стать после этого постоянными защитниками девочек???
А живет песня в диске *"Песни для самых-самых"*

----------

aichka (10.02.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

И мальчиков-подготовишек тоже ждет сюрприз!!! И для них девочки песню исполнят! Сейчас поют, и, возможно, впервые такие серьезные мысли о привычных и знакомых с раннего детства озорниках в голову приходят! Звенят девчоночьи голоса радостно и торжественно! Сюрприз готовится!!!

А песня *"С 23 февраля"* тоже живет в диске *"Песни для самых-самых"*

----------

aichka (10.02.2017)

----------


## aichka

Спасибо тебе огромное, Ирочка, за это великолепное виденье моих песен для мальчишек! Прекрасные клипы!
Мои девчонки- и старших, и подготовительной групп уже вовсю распевают эти песни!

Мы будем их петь и на 23 февраля, и на 8 марта! 

А твои фильмы так украсят эти номера!

На самом деле,может быть, впервые, мальчишки прикинули на себя это будущее взросление, свою ответственность -настоящую и будущую- за девочек, семью, Родину!

Первый раз подумалось, что из этих забияк и драчунов получатся рыцари и солдаты!

Большая работа текстовая шла перед разучиванием - и девчонки поют, готовя мальчикам песенные подарки- с осознанием каждого слова!

А твои чудесные фильмы- дадут им ещё большее понимание смысла песен, спасибо тебе огромное! Чудесные получились фильмы! 
Добрые и понятные, веселые и серьезные кадры, перемежающиеся друг с другом, яркие и образные - делают песни ещё понятнее и нагляднее, как всегда, сделанные мастерски и с любовью!

Большущее спасибо! Моей благодарности нет предела! :Tender:

----------

Vitolda (11.02.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Девочек старшей и подготовительной групп в моем саду в этом году тоже ожидает песенное поздравление! Мальчишки поют с огромной готовностью и радостью! А еще и с гордостью - чувствуя свою значимость для девочек, готовность защищать и охранять! А помогает им все это почувствовать  песня *"Мы девчонок поздравляем"* из диска *"Песни для самых-самых"*

----------

aichka (15.02.2017), Irina delfin412 (27.01.2018)

----------


## aichka

Спасибо огромное, Ирочка! Ты, как всегда, приходишь на помощь, и поднимаешь настроение!

Расчудесные клипы - светлые, радостные, позитивные, жизнеутверждающие, прекрасные!

Так и хочется под них петь, уже не представляю без твоих фильмов исполнение песен! 

Они- как естественные составляющие к тексту и музыке, так чудесно дополняющие сами песни, так замечательно их представляющие и раскрывающие содержание и настрой!

Спасибо тебе огромное за твою чуткость, единомыслие, музыкальный вкус и мастерство!

----------


## aichka

* Песни из диска "Песни для самых-самых"*

*Клипы ко всем песням - Ирочки Бариновой*  :Tender:  :Ok:  :Ok: 

*"По солнечной дорожке"*

----------


## aichka

*"Бабушки"*

----------


## aichka

*"Самый лучший друг- бабушка"*

----------


## aichka

Очень давно хотела написать песни от имени девочек к 23 февраля - причем и от старшего возраста- и от подготовительной группы - то  есть, разной степени сложности- и по тексту- и по мелодике. 
Хотелось напомнить мальчикам, что они- "опора - для семьи и для страны",  что "мы очень верим в вас"! 

Представляю вам видео этих песен!

*"Мальчики- защитники для нас"* / старшая группа/

----------


## aichka

*"23 февраля"* / подготовит гр/

----------


## aichka

И совсем, кроме одной песни, не встречала песен- поздравления мальчиков девочкам с 8 марта, а такие песни так нужны весной- просто как воздух!  :Yes4: 

Поэтому сочинила 2 такие песни- и для старшего, и для подготовительного возраста!

Ведь так важно с детства прививать мальчикам уважением к девочкам! :Tender: 

*"Мы девчонок поздравляем"* / старшая  группа/

----------

Просто Оля (29.12.2017)

----------


## aichka

*"Самые красивые девчонки"* / подготовит гр/

----------

Просто Оля (29.12.2017)

----------


## aichka

* "Поздравление воспитателям"*

Песня несложная, поэтому подойдет на любой возраст- от средней группы- до подготовишек!

----------

Просто Оля (29.12.2017)

----------


## aichka

*Песни из диска "Капелька солнышка"*

*Клипы к песням- чудесной Ирочки Бариновой!*

*"Букет"*

----------

Просто Оля (29.12.2017)

----------


## aichka

*"Капелька солнышка"*

Утренник был "Бантики солнышка", и дети в конце дарили мамам солнышки и пели эту песню.

----------


## Irina delfin412

Замечательные песенки-поздравления: и для мальчиков,и для девочек!Не часто такой чудесный материал встретишь!!!Спасибо,за прекрасный видеоклип!!!Всего Вам самого-самого наилучшего!

Какие ребятки-умнички!Как они стараются!Бабушки сидят и умиляются на своих внучат!Спасибо,Алла Анатольевна за Ваши замечательные песенки!!!Вашим творчеством нельзя не восхищаться!!!

Не первый раз смотрю запись с песенкой"Детская дружба" и постоянно восхищаюсь артистизмом ребят!!!Спасибо,Алла Анатольевна,за Ваш труд!Родители могут быть спокойны:их ребята в надежных руках!А это так здорово!

Очень нравится диск "Капелька солнышка"!Это был один из первых дисков,который я приобрела у Вас,Алла Анатольевна!Песенки из него даже были включены в нашу музыкальную сказку"Теремок"(по сказке М.Басовой).Это так было здорово!Мои выпускники с таким желанием пели песенки из этого диска.Сейчас они уже учатся в школе,но постоянно вспоминают те песенки,которые мы с ними пели вместе!Спасибо,Аллочка Анатольевна,за Ваше такое нужное всем творчество!

Песенка"Мы девчонок поздравляем"просто супер!Выучу ее обязательно со своей малышней!!!Думаю,что песенка ребятам очень понравится!!!

Люблю этот танец и все!(танец"Весна").Сразу вспоминаются мои выпускники!Мы с ними танцевали этот танец!И пусть не совсем он у нас получился,но ребята танцевали его с большим желанием!!!Спасибо,Алла Анатольевна за прекрасную музыку и текст к танцу!!!

Песенку"Мамочка любимая" я пела со своими малышами в том году!Песенка очень понравилась моим новым малышам!!!И хоть группа не поющая в том году была,но песенку спели очень хорошо!!!В этом году ребята запели!!!И это также Ваша ,Аллочка,заслуга!Сумела я растормошить Вашими песенками свою не поющую малышню!Спасибо за Ваше творчество,за Ваши чудесные песенки!!!

----------

aichka (01.02.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Клип вот к этой песне *Аллы Евтодьевой из диска "Песни для самых-самых"*  сделала год назад... Но тогда с моими мальчишками-подготовишками не успела ее выучить.. И на форуме не показала.. А сейчас - поем!
Песня ОЧЕНЬ нравится!!! Так мало их таких - от мальчиков девочкам! А НУЖНЫ!!! А эта песенка - чудо просто! И о своей юности вспомнить заставляет, песни мальчишек во дворе под гитару.. Одновременно и об итальянских серенадах напоминает... А мальчишкам как нравится!!!!!!!!!!!!! Чувствуют себя взрослыми и серьезными, настоящими рыцарями!!!
*
"Самые красивые девчонки"*



*
СПАСИБО за песню!!!*

----------

lenik (17.02.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Призвание"*

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (18.03.2018), Цветусик (18.03.2019)

----------


## aichka

*Дорогие коллеги!

С весенними дисками я знакомила вас здесь:

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137343 

Выставляю для знакомства свой новый, уже пятый весенний диск "Весенние сюрпризы"

До весны ещё далеко, но ,может быть, кто-то захочет обновить материал ко Дню Матери - песни о маме, сюрпризы для неё, мелодия о лучшей на свете маме и задорная кадриль с мамами разнообразит и украсит ваш праздник!
А весной весёлые ручейки запоют свою звонкую песню, песню, и затанцуют с синими ленточками, и танец с корабликами принесет любимой маме весну на своём борту ... бабушкина песенка- о которой многие меня спрашивали, прозвучит как признание в любви самой доброй бабуле, веселая песенка расскажет как зверята поздравляли своих мамочек...
А сколько цветов будет в этом диске: и "Танец цветов и бабочек"- внесезонный, танец, который можно использовать и на весеннем, и на выпускном празднике, и "Цветочный вальсок"  (танец с цветочками для малышей) и "Букет в подарок" (танец с цветами для старших детей").
И, конечно же, дети не забудут поздравить своих любимых воспитателей песенкой и цветами, поблагодарить их за заботу и любовь! 
И все это- "Весенние сюрпризы"- буду очень рада, если они окажутся для вас приятными!*



*
Краткое прослушивание диска*

*Приобрести диск можно в Сокровищнице:*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137343

----------

Vitolda (17.11.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

В этом году после пятилетнего перерыва мы снова решили провести концерт ко Дню Матери. В нем будут участвовать дети от средней до подготовительной группы.  И дети каждой группы будут исполнять песни из Аллиных  весенних  дисков!
Некоторые песни уже неоднократно звучали в моем зале.  Но есть и те, к которым обращаюсь впервые. 
Ребята из средней группы с удовольствием поют «Лучшей маме» из нового диска – «Весенние сюрпризы». Песенка звучит нежно, ласково и одновременно весело!
И сопровождать выступление малышей будет мое новое видео:




*СПАСИБО ЗА ПЕСНЮ!!!*

----------


## Vitolda

Не один год уже говорю о том, что песни Аллы Евтодьевой - совершенно особенные для меня: открытие, чудо, моментальный душевный отклик, замирание сердца, трепет... Но и среди них, особенных, есть совершенно ОСОБЫЕ! Которые трогают так глубоко, что часто не решаюсь сразу предложить для исполнения детям.. боюсь испортить.. 

Среди таких - песня *"Моя мама"* из диска *"Песни для самых-самых"*.  Не найти слов, которые верно говорили бы о песне! Настолько здесь все точно, тонко, нежно, красиво и бережно! И едино! Такие слова - именно с этой музыкой звучать должны! И только в такой аранжировке! И именно с этими, тоже за душу берущими проигрышами - словно душа вместе с флейтой поет!

И как каждую из песен особых - несколько лет песню тронуть боялась.. А в этом году - принесла детям!!! Варечка и две Вики спели ее для всех мам детского сада в этом ноябре, на концерте, посвященном Дню Матери. Они очень старались! С первого же момента прочувствовали ее, потянулись душой навстречу!




А я не могла не поддержать их пение клипом! И не только пение... Знакомила с песней, показывая свое видео




*
СПАСИБО за необыкновенную песню!!!*

----------


## Vitolda

Нежно и ласково поют мои подготовишки песню * "Самый лучший друг - бабушка"* из  диска *"Песни для самых-самых"*. Предварительной беседы не потребовалось - так хороша песня! Невозможно не откликнуться душой, не потянуться за словами и звуками! 

Снова и снова говорю *СПАСИБО* автору за песни, которые не только музыкальность детей развивать помогают, но и растят детские души!

----------

krinka (17.03.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

С первыми звуками  вступления  песни *"Весна пришла опять"* из диска *"Весенние сюрпризы"* поднимается настроение и светятся детские глаза и улыбки! Петь с унылыми лицами просто невозможно! Голоса звенят задорно и весело! СПАСИБО за песню!!!

А чтобы весны уже было побольше - впускаем ее в зал на экране:

----------

krinka (17.03.2019), mishel61 (28.02.2021), марина гайворонская (17.03.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня хочу сказать просто *ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО* за песню *"Кадриль с мамами"* из диска *"Весенние сюрпризы"*!!! Как только первый раз услышала - сразу же решила, что просто обязательно будем танцевать!!! Что и сделали в этом году на празднике в подготовительной группе! Уверена, что еще не раз зазвучит песня в моем саду, потанцуем с другими детьми и мамами! А пока то, что получилось сейчас:




Еще раз - *ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!*

----------

krinka (17.03.2019), Natalya52 (04.02.2020), марина гайворонская (17.03.2019), Цветусик (17.03.2019)

----------


## Цветусик

Алла Анатольевна!!!!Спасибо вам за ваши прекрасные песни и танцы!!!!

----------

Vitolda (20.03.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Песня *"Призвание" *  из диска *"Песни для самых-самых"* звучала в нашем саду уже дважды. Впервые - прошлым маем, на выпускном - и была там очень уместна!!! А вот в этом году мы с ребятами подарили это признание в любви воспитателям в женский день.
Песня из разряда ОСОБЫХ! С трепетом слушали, с трепетом учили, с трепетом исполнили.. Море чистых светлых слез - детских и воспитательских - пролилось в процессе подготовки.. Хорошие слезы, душу поливающие, для ее роста источник.. И вот что получилось у нас:




*Не устану говорить: СПАСИБО за ТАКУЮ песню!!!*

----------

krinka (26.03.2019), Natalya52 (04.02.2020)

----------


## aichka

*"Танец цветов и бабочек" из диска "Весенние сюрпризы"*

----------


## aichka

*"Бабушкина песенка" из диска "Весенние сюрпризы"*

----------


## aichka

*"Как  зверята мам поздравляли" из диска "Весенние сюрпризы"*

----------


## aichka

*"Мамочка милая" из диска "Песни для самых-самых"*

----------


## aichka

*"Мамочке сюрприз" из диска "Весенние сюрпризы"*

----------


## aichka

*"Танец с цветочками" ( "Цветочный вальсок") из диска " Весенние сюрпризы"*

----------


## aichka

*"Букет" / с оркестром/ из диска "Капелька солнышка"*

----------


## aichka

*"Вальс цветов" из диска "Подарок маме"*

----------


## aichka

*"Букет в подарок" из диска "Весенние сюрпризы"*

----------

